# cachorro o cría



## eternauta

Entiendo que "cachorro" se usa apenas para las crías de los animales carnívoros. ¿Es así o me equivoco? Saludos...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Cachorro se suele usar para las crías de los mamíferos.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

eternauta said:


> Entiendo que "cachorro" se usa apenas para las crías de los animales carnívoros. *¿*Es así o me equivoco?


Parecería lo más adecuado; a pesar de lo que puedan decir los diccionarios -que no consulté-, no me imagino hablando de un cachorro de hámster.


----------



## eternauta

Así es. Tampoco me suena bien algo como "cachorro de hipopótamo", por ejemplo; por eso se me ocurrió que hayan dos variables simultáneas: mamífero y carnívoro. El RAE no hace ninguna referencia, sólamente menciona a los mamíferos. Pero un cachorro de chancho...


----------



## Agró

eternauta said:


> Así es. Tampoco me suena bien algo como "cachorro de hipopótamo", por ejemplo; por eso se me ocurrió que hayan dos variables simultáneas: mamífero y carnívoro. El RAE no hace ninguna referencia, sólamente menciona a los mamíferos. Pero un cachorro de chancho...



Un chanchorro.

Así las uso yo:

Cachorro: perros
Cría: todos los demás (a no ser que exista algo específico como 'potro', por ejemplo)


----------



## Vampiro

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Cachorro se suele usar para las crías de los mamíferos.


¿Un cachorro de mono?




Agró said:


> Un chanchorro.



_


----------



## Peón

Agró said:


> Así las uso yo:
> 
> Cachorro: perros
> Cría: todos los demás (a no ser que exista algo específico como 'potro', por ejemplo)


 

Aquí es igual.


----------



## Lurrezko

Mis gatos tienen cachorros, les gusta llevar la contraria.


----------



## Aserolf

Pero es correcto también decir 
*¿¿Bebé mono* ??, ¿¿ o *Gatos bebés* ??


----------



## oa2169

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Cachorro se suele usar para las crías de los mamíferos.
> 
> Saludos


 
La ballena y el delfín son mamíferos. ¿Un cachorro de ballena?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí que *cachorro* sólo se aplica propiamente a perros y gatos. En los demás casos diría *cría*.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Para mí que *cachorro* sólo se aplica propiamente a perros y gatos. En los demás casos diría *cría*.


Yo incluiría a todos los cánidos y félidos, como mínimo.
Cachorro de león, de lobo, etc...
_


----------



## oa2169

XiaoRoel said:


> Para mí que *cachorro* sólo se aplica propiamente a perros y gatos. En los demás casos diría *cría*.


 
El DRAE define *lobato* como *cachorro* de lobo, de la misma manera *osezno* como *cachorro* de oso.


----------



## Pinairun

oa2169 said:


> El DRAE define *lobato* como *cachorro* de lobo, de la misma manera *osezno* como *cachorro* de oso.


 

En este otro hilo hay más opiniones sobre el mismo tema.


----------



## Peón

Para complicar más el tema: los hijos de las *aves* son *pichones, *más que crías.

O mejor dicho: -_Los zorzales tuvieron cría: cuatro pichones._


----------



## oa2169

Peón said:


> Para complicar más el tema: los hijos de las *aves* son *pichones, *más que crías.
> 
> O mejor dicho: -_Los zorzales tuvieron cría: cuatro pichones._


 
Del DRAE:
*pichón**.*
(Del it. _picciōne,_ y este del lat. _pipĭo, -ōnis_).

*1. *m. Pollo de la paloma casera.
*2. *m. afect. coloq. Persona del sexo masculino.


----------



## Peón

Habrá que empezar a modificar el DRAE, porque aquí *todos *los pájaros tienen *pichones...* Y jamás ví que una paloma argentina tenga *pollos* (mamita, qué animales exóticos hay extramuros...)


----------



## Cbes

Y para el resto de las aves? Pollos?

Referente a cachorros, según el diccionario los cachorros son las crías de los mamíferos


----------



## oa2169

Peón said:


> Habrá que empezar a modificar el DRAE, porque aquí *todos *los pájaros tienen *pichones...* Y jamás ví que una paloma argentina tenga *pollos* (mamita, qué animales exóticos hay extramuros...)


 
Un triunfo del DRAE:
*pollo**1**.*
(Del lat. _pullus_).
*1. *m. Cría que nace de cada huevo de ave y en especial la de la gallina.

*Entonces las aves no tienen pichones si no pollos (debiera ser polluelos).*

Avance de la vigésima tercera edición:

*polluelo**.*
*1. *m. Cría de ave.


----------



## Peón

Uyy! me hiciste lío* oa.*
Veamos:

Aquí el hijo de la sufrida gallina (y del gallo, claro, que para algo estamos) es el *pollito* (también pero menos *polluelo*); entrado a la secundaria, temprana adolescencia diríamos, se convierte en *pollo. (*Después en pollo al spiedo, pero ahí me estoy saliendo del tema). 
Y pensándolo bien, la gallina no tiene pichones sino sólo pollitos o polluelos y todos los demás plumíferos *pichones* y menos*, polluelos.*
Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Yo incluiría a todos los cánidos y félidos, como mínimo.
> Cachorro de león, de lobo, etc...
> *Yo también.*


 


oa2169 said:


> El DRAE define *lobato* como *cachorro* de lobo, de la misma manera *osezno* como *cachorro* de oso.
> *La RAE sabrá de otras cosas -en el mejor de los casos-, pero no puede negar que los lobatos y los oseznos son cachorros. *


 



Peón said:


> Habrá que empezar a modificar el DRAE, porque aquí *todos *los pájaros tienen *pichones...* Y jamás ví que una paloma argentina tenga *pollos* (mamita, qué animales exóticos hay extramuros...)
> *Hay un hilo por ahí... Parece que "pichones" es un uso casi exclusivo de esta zona. Pero estoy de acuerdo: las aves tienen pichones. "Polluelo" por aquí no se usa.*


 
*Digo, además, que las crías de focas son cachorros (y habrá cachorros de otras especies, que ahora se me escapan). *


*En cuanto a la propuesta original del eternauta:*


> Entiendo que "cachorro" se usa apenas para las crías de los animales carnívoros.


*...he reconsiderado mi primera participación (#3) y pienso que, si bien la diferenciación que hace eternauta en el #4 acerca de mamíferos/carnívoros es más ajustada que la definición de la RAE, tampoco cierra perfectamente: hay mamíferos carnívoros cuyas crías no son cachorros, v.gr. yo diría que los murcielaguitos son pichones.*


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Y jamás ví que una paloma argentina tenga *pollos*


Viendo como avanza este hilo, te pregunto: ¿estás seguro? ¿les pediste documentos a todas? ¡Mirá si era una paloma inmigrante! (o inmigranta).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Llegué a escuchar a algunas personas refiriéndose a las palomas como pichones y creía que eran palomas machos, ahora resulta que eran crías.
No cabe duda que siempre aprendo cosas nuevas en este foro.


----------



## Calambur

Janis Joplin said:


> Llegué a escuchar a algunas personas refiriéndose a las palomas como pichones y creía que eran palomas machos, ahora resulta que eran crías.


La confusión ha de venir por el término "paloma" en inglés, que suena parecido...


----------



## oa2169

Calambur said:


> *hay mamíferos carnívoros cuyas crías no son cachorros, v.gr. yo diría que los murcielaguitos son pichones.*


 
Los morciguillos (murciégalos, me acordé), ¿son carnívoros? Yo pensaba que eran eminentemente hematófagos.


----------



## Calambur

oa2169 said:


> Los morciguillos (murciégalos, me acordé), ¿son carnívoros? Yo pensaba que eran eminentemente hematófagos.


Hay morciguillos de distinta _calaña_: algunos, los vampiros, chupan sangre; otros son frugívoros, y otros comen insectos voladores. De estos últimos tengo un _ejército_ en mi casa, ¡y muy feliz de que hayan elegido ser mis inquilinos!, porque arrasan con todos los mosquitos.


----------



## Cbes

oa2169 said:


> Los morciguillos (murciégalos, me acordé), ¿son carnívoros? Yo pensaba que eran eminentemente hematófagos.


 
Los murciélagos son los únicos mamíferos capaces de volar, entonces ellos tambien tienen cachorros

Se alimentan de distintas maneras dependiendo de la especie que se trate. 
Frugívoros: se alimentan de frutas silvestres, ayudando así a dispersar sus semillas.

Insectívoros: se alimentan de insectos y otros artrópodos.

Nectarívoros: se alimentan de polen y néctar, de manera que polinizan un gran número de plantas.

Carnívoros: se alimentan de peces, anfibios, reptiles, pequeñas aves y mamíferos.

Hematófagos: se alimentan de sangre (haciendo una pequeña herida en la piel), la cual fluye libremente gracias a la acción anticoagulante de su saliva.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vampiro said:


> Yo incluiría a todos los cánidos y félidos, como mínimo.
> Cachorro de león, de lobo, etc...
> _


Totalmente de acuerdo, pero sin el *como mínimo*.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero sin el *como mínimo*.


Es que parece que los osos también entran en el cuento. Y quién sabe cuántos bichos más.

Como no existe una norma ISO que regule este tema, es una soberana chacota.

_


----------



## Aserolf

Janis Joplin said:


> Llegué a escuchar a algunas personas refiriéndose a las palomas como pichones y creía que eran palomas machos, ahora resulta que eran crías.
> No cabe duda que siempre aprendo cosas nuevas en este foro.


Bueno, tal vez porque crecí con muchos animales a mi alrededor siempre supe que los "pichones" eran los 'bebés' de las palomas - de hecho, recuerdo que ayudaba a 'cazarlos' para que mi abuelita nos hiciera un riquísimo 'caldo de pichón' muy bueno para los resfriados (según sus creencias).
Entre otros, crecí con caballos y yeguas y a sus 'bebés' les llamaba "potrillos".
Vacas - becerros
Cabras - cabritos
Gallinas - pollitos
y todos los demás animales de granja conocidos a los que sólo les agregábamos el diminutivo _*-ito*_ (pato-patito), aunque no estoy segura que en todos los casos aplique...


----------



## Peón

Aserolf said:


> Bueno, tal vez porque crecí con muchos animales a mi alrededor siempre supe que los "pichones" eran los 'bebés' de las palomas - de hecho, recuerdo que ayudaba a 'cazarlos' para que mi abuelita nos hiciera un ríquismo 'caldo de pichón' muy bueno para los resfriados (según sus creencias).
> Entre otros, crecí con caballos y yeguas y a sus 'bebés' les llamaba "potrillos".
> Vacas - becerros
> Cabras - cabritos
> Gallinas - pollitos
> y todos los demás animales de granja conocidos a los que sólo les agregábamos el diminutivo _*-ito*_ (pato-patito), aunque no estoy segura que en todos los casos aplique...


 
La cosa se va complicando cada vez más porque creo que *Aserolf* tiene razón. Aquí es exactamente igual.


----------



## Vampiro

Me perdí… ¿en que parte de la historia aparecieron las aves?
Que yo sepa ni los cóndores tienen cachorros, sino polluelos.  Y pese a la cercanía con Argentina, por acá no se usa “pichones”.
Íbamos en que “cachorro” es un término aplicable a los mamíferos, pero no a todos, sino a los carnívoros, pero no a todos, más bien a los cazadores, pero no a todos.
Habría que incluir al panda y al mapache, supongo.
Yo creo que el término se puede aplicar a cualquier bicho con aspecto perruno, gatuno u osuno.
Eso incluye a las hienas, el demonio de Tasmania, el perezoso y el osito Teddy o koala.
Pero yo dejaría fuera a Chewbacca, pese a su aspecto de león.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

oa2169 said:


> La ballena y el delfín son mamíferos. Un cachorro de ballena?



Un ballenato. Pero el delfinato no creo que aplique, a no ser que pretenda heredar el trono francés.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Por si es de utilidad para la pregunta original, en gallego los _canecillos_  del arte románico se llaman *canzorros, *y no es por que rime con cachorro sino por la afinidad, creo muy posible que la palabra cachorro derive de can, que es tan castellana como gallega...

En otro (des)orden de cosas, a los jóvenes militantes de los partidos políticos (sin importar el color) les solemos llamar "cachorros", Son todos mamarrachosmíferos, aunque sin duda alguno será vegetariano. Y cuando crecen, algunos llegan a ser implacablemente sanguinarios, que no hematófagos.

Apunte con permiso, y alegando que el gallego es español por ser lengua de España, a las crías de perro les llamamos _cadeliños. _

Guau guau

MA


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

eternauta said:


> Entiendo que "cachorro" se usa apenas para las crías de los animales carnívoros. ¿Es así o me equivoco? Saludos...


 
Cachorro es propiamente el perro de poco tiempo, pero por extensión se usa para leones, tigres, osos, zorros, lobos, ... mamíferos carnívoros y de talla.
No creo que las crías de hurón, comadreja y otros pequeños depredadores sean o se llamen cachorros. 
A veces se usa, en sentido figurado, para los niños. Por ejemplo, si la memoria no me falla, en El libro de la selva.

Nota: Los cachorros de lobo tienen nombres específicos, lobatos o lobeznos.



PACOALADROQUE said:


> Cachorro se suele usar para las crías de los mamíferos.
> 
> Saludos


 
Demasiado amplio. Una ternera o un cordero no son cachorros.



XiaoRoel said:


> Para mí que *cachorro* sólo se aplica propiamente a perros y gatos. En los demás casos diría *cría*.


 
Repasa la etimología de cachorro (en eso eres no solo experto, sino además riguroso) y creo que te quedarías con el perro. ¿Es así?



Miguel Antonio said:


> ...
> Apunte con permiso, y alegando que el gallego es español por ser lengua de España, a las crías de perro les llamamos _cadeliños. _
> 
> Guau guau
> 
> MA


 
O _canciños._


----------



## FXSI

Buscando traducción del ingles 'puppy' vine a dar aquí, pues el contexto me pide más que 'perritos', ya que no se refiere al tamaño, sino a la edad. Ni da el contexto para omitir la referencia al perro.

¿Me bastaría 'cachorro'?

De acuerdo en que 'cachorros' pueden serlo de ciadrúpedos mamíferos, preferiblemente cánidos y félidos.

Hablan de 'criar', que tiene que ver con 'crianza' y 'criatura'.

No sé si hay "hilo" para ellas; pero, si bien puedo creer que soy creatura de algún dios, no estoy para ser criatura de nadie, pues hace muchos años dejé de serlo; ni dudo que ese dios pueda ser Señor de las criaturas; pero él mismo lo será también de los que ya no son criaturas, por haber crecido.

Total: que no es lo mismo 'crear' que criar.

Me ilustra mucho todo lo que hallo en WRFs, y lo agradezco a todos quienes lo enriquecen.


----------



## Aviador

FXSI said:


> ... No sé si hay "hilo" para ellas; pero, si bien puedo creer que soy creatura de algún dios, no estoy para ser criatura de nadie, […]
> Total: que no es lo mismo 'crear' que criar...


Hay un hilo en el que se discute respecto del sustantivo "creatura". De lo que en él se comenta, deduzco que su uso habitual es un regionalismo producto de la persistencia de lo que para el resto de nosotros es un arcaísmo inusual en la lengua actual o derechamente un término inusitado: criatura y creatura.


----------



## ACQM

FXSI said:


> Buscando traducción del ingles 'puppy' vine a dar aquí, pues el contexto me pide más que 'perritos', ya que no se refiere al tamaño, sino a la edad. Ni da el contexto para omitir la referencia al perro.
> 
> ¿Me bastaría 'cachorro'?



Sí, por "cachorros" sin más se entiende "cría de perro". Si fueran cachorros de otro animal habría que especificarlo o deducirlo del contexto.


----------

